# look what i got in my e-mail today



## ground_pounder (Aug 15, 2014)

To Our Valued Customers:

*Important Notice:* Effective June 30, 2015, the standard monthly rate for the All Access, Premier, Mostly Music, and News, Sports & Talk packages* will increase by $1.00 per month. Effective this same date for All Access and Premier packages*, the renewal price will be based on the monthly standard rate multiplied by the number of months for the associated plan. Please visit siriusxm.com/2015rates for more information.










_You expect_ SiriusXM® to provide the best in audio entertainment and in the past several years, we've focused on expanding our programming to deliver even more A-list talent, variety and channels you won't hear anywhere else. Our subscription packages offer more and better value to our listeners today than ever before, but in order to keep delivering the best possible experience there will be a monthly rate adjustment. Rest assured that even though this is the first monthly rate change for the All Access and Mostly Music packages since first offered in 2011 and 2008, respectively, this decision comes only after thorough deliberation.

_We understand_ you listen to SiriusXM for the variety of premium content available - giving you an incredible value with commercial-free music, plus sports, news, comedy, talk, entertainment and more. That's why we stay focused on delivering outstanding programming that gets better and more exciting every day. Recent additions to our lineup include Ellen DeGeneres, Stephen A. Smith, Hoda Kotb, Jenny McCarthy, Andy Cohen, Jeff Foxworthy, Larry the Cable Guy, NBC Nightly News and Meet the Press. Plus we launched new shows on PGA TOUR® Radio and new channels including Pitbull's Globalization Channel, Bleacher Report Radio, The YouTube 15 and SiriusXM Insight.

_Only SiriusXM delivers_ unique, exclusive programming you can't hear anywhere else - the Foo Fighters New York City concert, Barbra Streisand's exclusive channel, AC/DC Radio, Skrillex's private concert and more. Our Town Hall series lets listeners like you ask questions to iconic musicians and celebrities like Carlos Santana, Taylor Swift, Tim McGraw, Chris Rock, and legendary golfer Gary Player.

_And the best is yet to come_. We are building an exciting future that includes even more exclusive subscriber benefits and greater flexibility in the way you can listen to SiriusXM. Be sure to take advantage of all the benefits available to you to get the most from SiriusXM, including special invitations and complimentary tickets to exclusive performances, concerts, and sporting events near you, by visiting siriusxm.com/whatilike.

On behalf of everyone at SiriusXM, thank you for your loyalty, and for being a SiriusXM listener.

*Family Friendly packages included.


----------



## ground_pounder (Aug 15, 2014)

siriusxm.com/2015rates


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

About a month ago my car's Sirius radio lost all programming. I was able to get it back on by dialing the "refresh" number (855-697-3373) and entering my ESN#. However upon refresh I lost the channels above 184. Evidently those channels were for a higher package than what I was actually subscribed, they were on from the beginning due to the 6 month free preview on my Sync System. They continued to be on for a year and a half after the 6 mo. free preview. But they are gone now. The package they were in has changed names too, it's now called "all access" which includes web streaming.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

This is one reason I signed up for the lifetime subscription 8 years ago.


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

^^ You are wonderful!


----------



## goober22 (Sep 8, 2004)

djlong said:


> This is one reason I signed up for the lifetime subscription 8 years ago.


Me as well. Going on 8yrs, 5 months now. Down to an average of $5.78 a month at this point.

(and I have picked up a couple of used units that had prior life subs as well, so I have 3 with lifetime - wink!)


----------



## PrinceLH (Feb 18, 2003)

Amazing, since the merger, how the price has spiralled upwards and the deals have started to get harder to get.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

One of the things that keeps me even semi-sane during my overly long, traffic-congested, often-accident-riddled daily commute is the variety of talk-/music-radio that I am able to access during said commute via a number of sources.

An important part of that variety includes the "stuff" I have available via terrestrial radio, the music I have loaded on my phone, the wonderfully free things Pandora provides, and the immense variety of programming provided by Sirius/XM. Combined, the total annual cost of every source mentioned doesn't come even close to a single visit to a psychologist's or a criminal attorney's office (dependent, of course, upon the hypothetical situation that may have landed me in each respective office).

That said, and in an attempt to stay somewhat on-topic, if one just barely looks, one should have no problem whatsoever discovering how to get and keep a consistently good rate with Sirius/XM. Although the "new" company can be difficult to deal with at times, my experience is that they are always accommodating if one is sufficiently persistent.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Not that anyone gives a Rat's A$$ but as of yesterday I am an ex subscriber.
At one time I had 5 radios on the All Access plan.
The lack of national sports talk programming and the reduction of home/away live sports broadcasts was the issue.


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

huh? seems like sports talk all over. But right 30M minus 1, don't give a rat's


----------



## ground_pounder (Aug 15, 2014)

after spending an hour on hold and playing russian roulette with the crs :rotfl: and getting some csr torture :rolling: . after not getting a signal from the satellite or the repeater network. after trying a different antenna and a different radio and different docks to see if i could even get channel 1 the preveiw channel nope it was a no go!! so then i even called them up and also asked them if the repeater network was down in my area and the rep told me that the only two repeater networks down were the ones in alabama and texas for maint!! but the one in my area was working fine. that took two phone calls to find out :bang . so i cancelled my subscription today and the rep started offering cut throat deals :rotfl: . so i decided to ask the rep what kind of camel **** he was smoking what good is the service if i can't get a signal :nono2: ?? and then i said the bitrate from the birds is so ****ing poor that some of the songs are in mono and not in stereo and again i asked him what kind of camel **** he was smoking if he thought that i was paying for that crap!! and on the third ***** about sxm the freaking stale playlists of the same damm songs that seem to be looped and swapped out every couple of days!!


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I'm sure the CSR was exceptionally pleased with all your profanity and attitude.


----------



## ground_pounder (Aug 15, 2014)

djlong said:


> I'm sure the CSR was exceptionally pleased with all your profanity and attitude.


no no I was nicer than that!! but I was honest :righton:


----------

